

Chomsky: In Israel, a Tsunami Warning - praptak
http://www.chomsky.info/articles/20110707.htm

======
andridful
Gaza, who's GDP places them in the twentieth percentile, has a life expectancy
more similar to countries in the fiftieth percentile. Claims of Israeli
prosecution are greatly and often exaggerated by Chomsky amongst others.

Indeed the Palestinians have never missed an opportunity to miss an
opportunity to find peace with Israel. Notice that in this attempt, they are
asking for statehood without mentioning their willingness to end the
government funded (and thus foreign aid funded) indoctrination of children
into hatred, both in Gaza and the West Bank. This attempt to unilaterally
declare statehood is a negotiation tactic--to not negotiate.

What's the next step? If this passes and Hamas still does not revise their
charter, calling for the "obliteration of Israel", what will Israel be able to
negotiate with in exchange for peace? Tel Aviv? All of Jerusalem?

And this doesn't take into account the absolutely ridiculous notion of any
country exchanging tangible land for an intangible promise of a cessation of
terrorism.

The fact that so many countries support this initiative paints a bleak picture
about the world's willingness to sell out a country in exchange for favor in
the eyes of the resource abundant Middle Eastern nations.

------
gjenkin
Interesting data.

2009 Israeli military spending [1]: $13 billion*

2009 West Bank GDP [2]: $12.8 billion

\- - - - -

*excludes the $3 billion per year in US military aid to Israel (<http://www.forbes.com/feeds/afx/2007/07/29/afx3963706.html>)

Sources

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_military_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_military_expenditures)

2\. [https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/we.html)

------
r00fus
What's interesting is this combined with housing-price protests... there are
interesting times ahead for Israel: [http://972mag.com/breaking-protesters-
block-streets-in-centr...](http://972mag.com/breaking-protesters-block-
streets-in-central-tel-aviv/)

